# 92 Sentra 1.6 - #2 cylinder problem...



## tunder1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the support on the recent head gasket change. The car is still not ready to hit the street (but somedays I am ready to put it out at the curbside... ), but now I have a couple of more dilemmas... so far, I changed the head gasket, bought new distributor and cap, new wires, new oxygen sensor, new fuel injector, and a used distributor (due to a broken collar on the original). Well, the car is only running on 3 cylinders, and I've worked my way back in the diagnosis - but I dont know why it is not firing (more on this). I went back in to check the timing chains which had moved 2 links - the top one (that was not a good sign, but I re-adjusted them). I did find a problem with the used distributor that was bought, I didn't notice that there was some damage to the casing near the spindle which threw the angle sensor mechanism a little off - the used parts place must have damaged this when they removed it. This was only noticed when I decided to try the old distributor with the broken collar. I was removing the roll pin from the collar since there was still half of the collar remaining which quickly snapped in two. This raised an alarm that I knew the other one would have to be removed and put back on to the old distributor. I went with plan B to change the guts of the distributor which was completed with no problems. Now, getting back to the #2 cylinder. The compression check was over 190 which was good. I checked the plugs and wires, and there is spark. It just will not fire! The engine starts and runs on 3 cylinders. My friend checked the valves with the cover off to check that they were in order and he says that they open and closed with the firing order. All other plugs are getting coated white (from running too rich I am assuming), but the plug in #2 is just covered with gas. Has anyone ever seen this problem before?? You can pull the wire out of #2 with the engine running and there is no change - still running on 3 cylinders, and if you pull the plug and check it, it is sparking!!??... Any ideas or suggestions? I am about 20 miles (mainly highway) to a reputable garage, and I am not sure that I want to chance driving it on 3 cylinders for that distance. I do want to get it scoped in the next couple of days if possible.


----------



## tunder1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I am assuming that no one on the board has seen this problem before. I've had the chance to read different boards and the closest diagnosis is; too much fuel pressure (but you would think that this would affect all the cylinders and not just one - the injector has also been replaced), and the distributor - I replaced the original internal parts to the used one that was purchased and still no difference. Anyway, I will keep the board posted... I am trying to get it into a reputable shop today or tomorrow (although I have read some horror stories of the engine analysis identifying problems which had no affect even after being changed out on vehicles - there are a lot of stories on different boards like this). Are there any mechanics registered on this board? Thanks!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

something is over powering your spark somehow, so its in my opinion tha the problem is still with the window of spark on the # 2 cylinder or the injector is just spraying waaaay to much gas and extinguishing the spark


----------



## tunder1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Slacky said:


> something is over powering your spark somehow, so its in my opinion tha the problem is still with the window of spark on the # 2 cylinder or the injector is just spraying waaaay to much gas and extinguishing the spark


Thanks for the advice Slacky. I did schedule an appointment at a shop for tomorrow. I am going to attempt to drive it there on the 3 cylinders! This shop is about 8 miles away from my home. I did a write up with any information that I rec'd and I included your theories which are very possible. I will keep the board posted.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

When my injector went, my car started running on 3 cylinders. I was at work. My mechanic was about 5 miles away. I made it OK, but the car lacked power. The roads had a 40 mph speed limit. I would bog down going up the hills and idled rough. That was over a year ago, runs better than ever now. It did not seem to damage the car. Fortunately, I did not need to drive in stop-n-go traffic or on the Interstate. That may have been a problem.


----------



## tunder1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Catman said:


> When my injector went, my car started running on 3 cylinders. I was at work. My mechanic was about 5 miles away. I made it OK, but the car lacked power. The roads had a 40 mph speed limit. I would bog down going up the hills and idled rough. That was over a year ago, runs better than ever now. It did not seem to damage the car. Fortunately, I did not need to drive in stop-n-go traffic or on the Interstate. That may have been a problem.


Well, I made the trip to the shop and left it there last night. The person that followed me said that the exhaust was very bad - not really smoking but just the overwhelming gas smell (unburned gas going through the exhaust). I am hoping that they get a chance today to put in on the engine analyzer and maybe it will say something! And yes, the car had no power going up a couple of small hills during the first couple of miles, but once I was on Rte 67 here in CT, it is fairly flat and the car had no problems maintaining 45 mph (it is also a 40 mph limit). I will keep you posted!


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

id see ur injector took a shit


----------



## tunder1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay, here's the latest. The shop called and said that the O-rings were leaking on the injector(s), so they were changed. This was causing all the extra gas going into the cylinders. It is running on all 4 cylinders now, which is an improvement. However, the shop mechanic says that the timing chain is very noisy and either needs adjustment or at least the tensioner checked {: ( - so I am hoping to pick it up tonite and check the chains again (for the 3rd time!). Maybe the tensioner did not release after I put it back in (you have to put the hook on to hold it while the chains are being applied). One adventure after another! I will keep posting...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea that hookis a pain and it releases easy so i dont think its still hooke di just think the chain is stretched or something cus it shoudl be gettin oil and u would hear it if there was something broke, maybe when the chain was released it didnt fall all the way on the guide, kinda half and half i know it did that the first time i released my chain but i noticed it before puttin the cover on


----------

